# [Solved] SLI non funziona

## MoonChild

Salve a tutti, 

ho due schedine che mi piacerebbe far funzionare in SLI anche sotto

Linux. Il problema e' che nel file di log di XOrg trovo questo errore:

```

[    10.993] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SLI" "Auto"

[    10.993] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MultiGPU" "Auto"

[    10.993] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI auto-select rendering option.

[    10.993] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU auto-select rendering option.

[    10.993] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    11.579] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to find a valid SLI configuration.

[    11.579] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Invalid SLI configuration 1 of 1:

[    11.579] (EE) NVIDIA(0): GPUs:

[    11.579] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     1) NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0

[    11.579] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     2) NVIDIA GPU at PCI:2:0:0

[    11.579] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Errors:

[    11.579] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     - Trouble accessing PCI Config Space

[    11.579] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to find a valid SLI configuration for the NVIDIA

[    11.579] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     graphics device PCI:1:0:0. Please see Chapter 29:

[    11.579] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     Configuring SLI and Multi-GPU FrameRendering in the README

[    11.579] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     for troubleshooting suggestions.

```

Trattasi di due GTX 670.

In questo link il mio xorg.conf.

In questo altro  link la mia configurtazione del kernel.

In questo altro  link ancora altre info.

Versione driver nvidia in uso:

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15  USE="X acpi (multilib) tools -pax_kernel" 0 kB

Ho provato versioni piu' aggiornate ma ho lo stesso problema piu' tutta un'altra

serie di disagi.

Qualcun altro ha lo stesso problema ?

```
darkmoon moonchild # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev c4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c4)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev c4)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 670] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 670] (rev a1)

02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

04:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)

05:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs EMU20k2 [X-Fi Titanium Series] (rev 03)

06:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 41)

07:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

09:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)
```

Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione.

----------

## sabayonino

ciao. non è un poblema di drivers. i link postati non riesco a vederli

la mia configurazione SLI funziona e l'ho settata tramite nvidia-xconfig

di seguito il mio org.conf se può servirti da spunto

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 331.20  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-05)  Wed Oct 30 18:20:53 PDT 2013

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 780"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 780"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "UseEvents" "True"

    Option         "SLI" "on"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "UseEvents" "True"

    Option         "SLI" "on"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Vedere l'help avanzato del comando per le opzioni

```
# /opt/bin/nvidia-xconfig -A
```

```
--sli=SLI, --no-sli

      Enable or disable SLI.  Valid values for SLI are 'Off', 'On', 'Auto', 'AFR', 'SFR', 'AA', 'AFRofAA', 'Mosaic'.

```

Esempio 

```
# /opt/bin/nvidia-xconfig --sli=Auto
```

[edit] Ti ricordo di riavviare il server X per ricaricare la configurazione nuova

Se ci sono problemi con la configurazione settata è possibile riutilizzare la propria in quanto il comando effettua la copia del file di configurazione la prima volta (consiglio una copia-manuale con altro nome del file originale per evitare sovrascritture da parte di mnvidia-xconfig)

SLI deve essere supportato anche dalla scheda madre ed in tal caso controllare se è abilitato anche nel bios  (dipede dal tipo di scheda madre)

Ovviamente il ponticello deve essere collegato   :Mr. Green: 

ciauz

----------

## MoonChild

ciao, grazie per il lungo intervento.   :Surprised: 

ho provato a passare il file con nvidia-xconfig ma ottengo un

altro file piu' o meno identico.

la configurazione a livello hadware e' corretta fatto sta che sotto win8

lo SLI funziona, il problema ce l' ho solo con linux.

ho provato a googlare il messaggio di errore nel file di log prima di 

scrivere il post, ma ho ottenuto risultati veramente scarsi ma mi da

l' idea di qualcosa veramente a livello basso, tipo qualche parametro

del kernel che da fastidio.

ho ricontrollato i link che ho postato, effettivamente uno era sbagliato,

ora dovrebbero funzionare, almeno a me funzionano   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sabayonino

non mi sembra che i due xorg combacino . proprio per nulla

ad esempio in quello postato da te :

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "GTX670"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection
```

allo SLI devi comunicare su quali slot i due device sono installati 

nel mio caso :

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 780"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 780"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

```

se non ricordo male io ho impostato xorg.conf con queste direttive

```
# nvidia-xconfig --allow-glx-with-composite --add-argb-glx-visuals --sli=On --render-accel --use-events
```

(non ricordo se avevo utilizzato anche l'opzione --multigpu=On ... ma credo basti già --sli )

[edit] ti informo che durante l'utilizzo dello SLI , l'uso della GPU potrebbe risultare un pò più elevato del normale

----------

## MoonChild

Dopo un downgrade dei drivers nvidia alla versione 319.76 lo SLI funziona.

----------

